# Tchelsi & Tatumn modeling new harnesses



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I really am sorry about the *obscene* amount of photos ... believe it or not, this is just a fraction of the pix I liked enough to post.  I honestly cannot believe I was allowed to add this many to one post. It usually cuts me off at 10 or so. 
These harnesses are from Angelyn at Tickled Pink Boutique. She does absolutely magnificent work! Tchelsi & Tatumn LOVE their new harnesses Angelyn, thank you again, so much! Now, here are a* gazillion* pictures of them showing them off ...

Tatumn's sailor-boy harness:
[attachment=62081SC00780.JPG]

Tchelsi's Tiffany harness ... she's wanted one Fuh-Evuh!
[attachment=62080SC00777.JPG]

[attachment=62106SC00625_300.jpg]

[attachment=62107SC00650_400.jpg]

[attachment=62082SC00624__400.jpg]

[attachment=62104SC00720_400.jpg]

[attachment=62103SC00716_350.jpg]

[attachment=62102SC00714_400.jpg]

[attachment=62101SC00704_400.jpg]

[attachment=62100SC00702_450.jpg]

[attachment=62099SC00698_400.jpg]

[attachment=62098SC00697_450.jpg]

[attachment=62097SC00691_450.jpg]

[attachment=62096SC00690_450.jpg]

[attachment=62095SC00687_400.jpg]

Tee hee. Tchelsi's funny face ...
[attachment=62094SC00684_400.jpg]

[attachment=62093SC00683_500.jpg]

[attachment=62092SC00682_400.jpg]

[attachment=62091SC00681_400.jpg]

[attachment=62090SC00680_450.jpg]

[attachment=62089SC00679_400.jpg]

[attachment=62088SC00675...oise_rem.jpg]

[attachment=62087SC00674_450.jpg]

[attachment=62086SC00669_450.jpg]

[attachment=62085SC00667_400.jpg]

[attachment=62084SC00638_500.jpg]

[attachment=62083SC00629_350.jpg]

Awwwwww. Nitey-nite sweet babies:
[attachment=62105SC00695_500.jpg]

Thanks for enduring all my photos!
xoxo,
Heidi :Flowers 2:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those are simply adorable pics!!! Every single one. I don't know how you do it.
I'm lucky to get one good shot among 30. LOL!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

There can never be enough pics of the T's!! Keep them coming, they are adorable!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

There could _never_ be too many photos of the Ts!! They look fantastic in their new harnesses!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Those are such fantastic pics of your Ts, I just love them! :wub: :wub: :wub: And their hair cuts add such character to them!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wow, those turned out really good. The T's are adorable.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness Heidi......What great pics and their little outfits are precious!!! Love the ones with one or the other yawning.....so T&T like!!! Do they ever take bad pics????


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I can understand why you had to post them all......there's not one bad one in the bunch! Their hair cuts are perfection!!!! Love those two muffins. :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

The T's are totally terrific, and a Tiffany harness is of course necessary for a little girl  Lovely shots.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*awwhhh look at those two. they are so precious.
I LOVE this pic









simply adorable :wub: :wub: *


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Heidi, all of the photos look wonderful and I love their new vests. The "T's" are just beautiful! :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Those pictures just made my day! They look so cute in their new vests. I've looked at the pictures over and over and tried to pick a favorite and I just can't, they're all so adorable!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Tiffany's was made for that little Tchelsi girl - she looks perfectly gorgeous. As for Tatumn.... can that guy take a bad picture? The T's always brighten my day.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Those are *scrumptious* pictures, Heidi!! I couldn't choose one favorite if I tried!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i love the Ts! you can never post too many pics of them. love their new harnesses too :wub: :wub:


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

I love those Tiffany inspired halters. The T's look like two sweet packages. I love their haircuts. You sure take nice pictures. 

Darlene and Miley


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Your babies, your pictures, their haircuts are perfection!!! :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i love lots of pics of the T's!!!
those colors are beautiful on them! :Sooo cute:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, wonderful pics of the T's! :wub: :wub: :wub: They are SO adorable, and Angelyn did such a great job on the harnesses! B) 

There can't be too many pics of them! Not possible! :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great photos...they are perfect adorable models!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww those pics are sooo cute!!! what gorgeous little models


----------



## Simon & Simone (Apr 13, 2009)

beautiful photos of beautiful babies! thanks for posting


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG -- T n T are sooo gorgeous :wub: :wub: I couldn't pick a best shot if you put a gun to my head -- they're all so great. I just love the Tiffany harness. Really makes me wish I had a girl for it.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Heidi, you can never post to many pictures of the T's. Those are the perfect harness for the perfect T's. 
Loved all the pictures. :wub: :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Heidi, The T's are adorable, i love looking at pictures of them and I love the harnesses :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Heidi, those are awesome photos. You should do portrait photos at the next Maltese meetup.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

What adorable pics! LOVE the harnesses, and your sweet babies of course! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I love all the pics but that last one stole the show! 

The harnesses are adorable. Blue and white....who couldn't be a sucka for that color ensemble! Tchelsi the wait for your 1st Tiffany gift was well worth it. Tell your mom to pack those harnesses when we go to Atlanta. I expect to see A LOT of modeling in May!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww...Tchelsi is the perfect Holly Golightly. :tender: And tell that hunk-a-licious Tater I've always been a sucker for a man in uniform. :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

WOW they both look so beautiful and handsome. They look so perfect! :smheat:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Tchelsi & Tatumn look so adorable in their lovely harnesses. :wub: I can't believe how well they post for the pictures. Mine wouldn't sit still and I'd get are mostly blurs.


----------



## mwilliams (Aug 26, 2009)

They are so adorable in their new harnesses! Very cute....my fav is the tiffany one.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww they are just stunning, I love that last photo, so cute. I love all photos really.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

great pics!!!
They are just so adorable! And I love their new harness'


----------

